# Sikkens Cetol Door and Window



## harmonicarocks (Nov 29, 2013)

Does anyone know whether or not you can apply The Cetol Door and Window over a door that has Spar Urethane on it? Thanks.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

yes...................


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Harmonicarocks, pay careful attention to Aaron's reply. You asked if anyone knows if you can apply D&W over spar. His reply was "yes", meaning he knows, not "yes, you can".

P.S. Yes, you can, but Cetol says you shouldn't.

http://www.perfectwoodstains.com/do...cetol-door-amp-window---sik480xx.pdf?sfvrsn=2


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

We do it all the time.If you are talking just a clear satin or gloss you'll be fine.
Just a light sand with 220, clean with denatured and your good to go.


----------



## putlotson (Feb 22, 2012)

With due respect to the other contributors... my answer is a definite NO. They may be safe based on their experience. You and they know... Sikken's answer to your question is a definite NO! Period. NO. That leaves YOU vulnerable. and carrying all liability in the event of ANY sort of issue with your customer that may or may not be related to your coating. You will have screwed up and they won't come over to your house and comfort you.  Huh?? Door & Window is a fabulous coating. The reason for that is it expands and contracts with the substrate. which must be virgin. That's a delicate process. It cannot include an intermediate coating in the mix. If you apply it overtop of who knows Vara wut? you negate the functions of the product and YOU misrepresent it. The worst part ... improper coating methods are grounds for not getting paid or worse... going back 2 years later for a free re-do . Why not just do it properly the first time and without the risk?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Yeah Sikkens is pretty adamant about their coatings not being applied over any other coatings. As far your liability for product failure, unless your certified by Sikkens to apply it, you would be liable in any case. There is no material warranty on the stuff, outside of their training programs. 

I've always had good luck with their products, hope the lower VOC stuff is even close to as good as it was.


----------



## putlotson (Feb 22, 2012)

*Do it right*

Thanks Jmays
Sikkens is a quality "system" and not just a cash grab. It's really not the company but more about the substrate. People who don't follow the program defeat the purpose of Door and Window and sacrifice the benefit later. Case in point. These doors had been done every year by "sum guy" using generic coatings that peeled. Nice doors. They're cedar and in full on western exposure. The HO's deceased husband installed them when they built the house. Before Door & Window came along the HO was paying someone to re do them every year. I stripped them to virgin wood in the yard. No big deal. 1 day 1 coat. Next day 2nd coat Sikkens Door & Window. Last year (2013) they looked like new. This year (2014)t he HO called me and said "They still look like new but will you come by anyway just to see for yourself and be sure"?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Jmayspaint said:


> Yeah Sikkens is pretty adamant about their coatings not being applied over any other coatings. As far your liability for product failure, unless your certified by Sikkens to apply it, you would be liable in any case. There is no material warranty on the stuff, outside of their training programs.
> 
> I've always had good luck with their products, hope the lower VOC stuff is even close to as good as it was.


I thought the certification ended long time ago C3 or T3 I don't remember how it was called.


----------



## the paintman (Feb 3, 2012)

aaron61 said:


> We do it all the time.If you are talking just a clear satin or gloss you'll be fine.
> Just a light sand with 220, clean with denatured and your good to go.


I

I can't say that we do it all the time like Aaron. But we have done it many times over the years. Have not had a call back yet. But If i do get a call back it will be from the one we did today. I got to say I keep a couple gallons on hand for those tough exposure Florida doors. We did 3 today in 100 degree weather. Well it was not that hot when we did them. And they were not even in direct sun. And they look MAUV-O-LOUS!! I mean like a million bucks. Really nice mahogany wood on front doors to. HO was extremely impresssed. 

But I know he will ringing me up if they do fail. So I'll let you know in 12 or 18 months. LOL ! But i'm honestly not scared like some of you guys. A lot of companies devise protective warnings and such. Is what i call them. I do read labels too. Diligently. But some companies think they got all the answers. And the only good stuff. Sikkins is great stuff in my opinion. Kinda like a luxury sports car or a Harley Davidson. You know back in the day Harley would not take your trade unless it was another Harley. 
Heres another good example. Before the big crash if you went into Home Depot and asked them to match a Ralph Lauren color in a Behr product or something. They trained the salespeople to say it can't be matched. Is that true? NO! I got to the bottom of the real reason one day. When he told me Ralph Lauren told HD if their associates were caught matching thier expensive colors in cheaper paint they would pull thier product out of all the HOme DEpot world wide. How did that work out?


----------

